# My hedgehog won't eat!



## mjoyce6 (Oct 30, 2017)

I got a new female hedgehog about a week ago. She is 8-10 months. I brought her home about a week ago and she hasn't been eating. It is the same food that her previous owner used, even the same cage and bowl. She drinks her water but won't eat. I read that she might be depressed or that its too cold so I've been trying to make sure she stays warm and got a new heater for her cage. I just don't want her to die. Please help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Threads only need to be posted once, in one forum section. I deleted the other one, just to let you know. 

Definitely not great that she isn't eating - hedgehogs should not go for more than a day or two without food as they can start having health problems from it fairly quickly. I have some questions for you about your set up, if you can answer them, that will help us see if there are any issues contributing to her not eating.

- Do you have a thermometer in the cage? What temperature is her cage?

- What kind of heater did you get? Can you describe what you're using?

- Does she have a lighting set up of 12-14 hours of light during the day & no light at night?

- Do you have other pets in the household? Where is her cage located?

- Are you positive she's not eating even a few bites? Try weighing or counting the kibble when you feed her at night & check again in the morning. You can also try putting some food in bed with her & moving her food bowl closer to her hide.

You should start syringe-feeding her today, as she needs food in her. There's more information here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html


----------



## mjoyce6 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lilysmommy said:


> Threads only need to be posted once, in one forum section. I deleted the other one, just to let you know.
> 
> Definitely not great that she isn't eating - hedgehogs should not go for more than a day or two without food as they can start having health problems from it fairly quickly. I have some questions for you about your set up, if you can answer them, that will help us see if there are any issues contributing to her not eating.
> 
> ...


I ordered a thermometer and it is coming tomorrow. The room is hot though I would say about 75-80 degrees.

Im using a Personal Space Heater, 5-inch Portable Electric Ceramic Heater with 3 Setting, Over-Heat Protection, Tip-Over Protection, Carrying Handle, - 950 Watt Warming Mini Heater Fan

Yes she has light during the day just from the windows and the lights are off by 12pm-1am

She is in our dorm room so no other pets and she sits on my dresser

- She ate a couple bites last night so I think she's been eating a couple bites but not enough


----------



## mjoyce6 (Oct 30, 2017)

I posted my response but Im not sure if I have to press the reply button


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Sunlight is not sufficient. You can use ceiling light, desk lamp, or any other artificial light as lighting. I would take her to the vet asap and see if anything's going on.


----------

